# Recommendations Needed



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi All,
What are your thoughts for a puppy from the following parents?

Dam:
Anastazia Von Minaya

Sire:
Pako V. Ljulin

I know Dam does not have hips tested and also this is her first litter. Any recommendations will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this their homepage?
Just Kidding Around Ranch in TN? Welcome to Just Kidding Around Ranch

Moms


----------



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol, yes that is correct. Thought it was funny myself.
Momto2GSDs - Waiting on your expert opinion


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why?


sounds like they don't know much about either of the dog's genetic background .


just assuming that mixing the two will be like hot and cold is a nice medium .


works with water . Won't necessarily work with animals.


----------



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

That is what i wanted to know how mixing different kinds actually works within the breed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are you the person interested in breeding them?


----------



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

No there are pups from those parents that i am looking to buy


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thats sort of a weird mix for me, sire looks show line and dam looks working line which have never heard of mixing the two before, what would you be doing with your pup if you got one from them? as in companion, protection etc... and what about these two makes you want a puppy from them?


----------



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

I would like to do some obedience training. Was just checking if mixing is good or bad? It is the Dam's first litter, so that is one of the reasons i was interested. Not sure if that matters?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

seeth001 said:


> I would like to do some obedience training. Was just checking if mixing is good or bad? It is the Dam's first litter, so that is one of the reasons i was interested. Not sure if that matters?


*ALL* things matter. 

By Joy Tiz, MS,JD : *
But We Only Wanted A Nice Pet!*
To paraphrase Max von Stephanitz, GSD breeding is working dog breeding or ceases to be GSD breeding. 

There are already far more pet dogs being born than there can ever be homes for them. There is no excuse for intentionally producing pets.

Prospective puppy purchasers must understand that if they go to a breeder who breeds "pets", the odds are astronomically high that they will find themselves stuck with a weak nerved, unstable, untrustworthy pet.  Breeders who breed out of sentiment, ego or greed do not concern themselves with the complexities of temperament. *Nerves seem to be especially sensitive to sloppy breeding. *A truly strong dog with good nerves is getting harder and harder to find. You're *not likely* to stumble upon it by way of pet breeders.

The best pets come from breeders who breed strictly to the SV standard. In the best of breedings, not every pup is going to have the same amount of drive and some will be placed in pet homes. You're chances of getting a sound dog are far better by seeking out a Real GSD breeder.

Even if your only goal is to have a companion dog, *you still need good nerves*! A nervous, high strung spook dog makes a lousy companion. Imagine having to lock up your dog every time company comes over? Or a dog you can't trust with children? How about a dog you can't even obedience train reliably because the dog is too busy freaking out every time you leave your own property?

Do not fall for big promises from pet breeders. If their dogs truly are stable, sound, trainable and protective, let them prove it on the field.

*Finding the Good Ones*
The puppy buyer can avoid a lot of heartache by only considering pups from Real GSD breeders. The ones who breed to the SV standard and understand what nerve strength looks like. The breeders who are willing to stress test their breeding stock and accept an objective evaluation, even when it hurts. 

A dog with good nerve strength is a joy. He can be trusted with children. He is never a bully, he's got nothing to prove because he knows he can handle any situation that should arise. And only a well bred dog with solid nerves is the dog you can rely upon to keep you safe.


Moms


----------



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

wonderful!! Very well written! Thank you for this! Now that i have been on GSD research mode, it seems harder to find a true GSD breeder whose sole motive is not monetary. I am sure there are good ones but they are rare! I am right on that?


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Have they already bred? I'd like to know who would think of breeding these two together, which breeder is going it? 
In my opinion I don't think it matters who many litters a dam has had, unless its a very large amount and they are too old then I get suspicious, but other then that in my personal opinion it doesn't matter. and with it being a mix of working lien and show the puppies will all vary with degrees of drive and i'm not sure how intense you would want your dog to be for obedience training. If you get a puppy from this litter then you would want to make sure you pick the right one (or if the breeder picks the puppy then know that they are qualified and knowledgeable enough to do so) You don't want to end up with a dog that has the dams working line drives with the sires size, in my opinion thats not the best. a large dog with crazy drives for obedience is usually not ideal, you don't want a crazy amount of drive but you still want enough. 
I dont have too much training or knowledge in this area, I do more training and behavioural so I hope someone very experienced with bloodlines and such can help and verify what I have said.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

seeth001 said:


> wonderful!! Very well written! Thank you for this! Now that i have been on GSD research mode, it seems harder to find a true GSD breeder whose sole motive is not monetary. I am sure there are good ones but they are rare! I am right on that?


Why do people think breeders shouldn't make money? There are a lot of good breeders out there. A LOT. It's not rare at all. 

What are you looking for? A working line? Sport dog? Companion? Show? Conformation? First you need to understand what you want. Go visit some clubs and events. You'll find what you want.


----------



## seeth001 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes, they have already bred it. Here are the pups
German Shepherd Puppies
I am not sure if these people are true breeders either! From my very limited experience, I cannot tell anything from just by looking at the pups.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

seeth001 said:


> http://www.justkiddingaroundranch.com/available-puppies.html
> I am not sure if these people are true breeders either!.


Honestly, I see a very nice young family, who have always wanted to live on a farm and wants to have AND breed all kinds of animals. Not a recipe for success for the GSD (IMHO). 

Moms


----------

